# ramon empire



## writeshiek33 (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone know the hierarchy and structure of both gov and social  the ancient roman empire not talking about the republic as i am trying to figure to structure a empire based on ancient rome


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 11, 2012)

"Everyone loves (the) Ramons." 
You switched your vowels, have no answer for you though.


----------



## Chilari (Jun 11, 2012)

You might find this page and this one useful.

Generally, it's best to use a search engine or look on Wikipedia for answers before posting in the research forum, as that will answer most questions. The research forum is for when you've already done some cursory research and want some more detail, or to be pointed in the direction of more information that might not crop up in a Google search, from those in the know.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jun 11, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> "Everyone loves (the) Ramons."
> You switched your vowels, have no answer for you though.



yeah i realized after the i posted i have dylexia  most have problem reading  me i have output problem


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 11, 2012)

writeshiek33 said:


> yeah i realized after the i posted i have dylexia  most have problem reading  me i have output problem



Sorry, I just thought the fingers got ahead of the mind, that happens to me all the time.


----------



## ProfessorBrainfever (Jun 12, 2012)

Definitely check out 'The Twelve Caesars' by Seutonius. Very good read, and should give you an idea about the structure of the Empire...and how it fluctuated. Though it focuses mainly on the emperors.

If you have questions about the Republic, though, let me know. I'm an amateur expert on that.


----------



## Lillian Crowe (Jun 21, 2012)

I can possibly answer a couple of questions on the empire in terms of its outer provinces, particularly Egypt.


----------

